# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihme per dizajnim informacionesh. :@ii

## hot_prinz

Pershendetje,

jam duke e programuar nje Panele me informacione te llojllojshme qe do perdoret per informim, por kam nje hendikep rreth perdorimit te ngjyrave, 
sidomos per sfond te pergjithshem, apo ne sfonde te statistikave. 

Mua keshtu spo me pelqen.  :rrotullo syte: 
Cfare do perdornit ju? Ndonje ide dizajni per panelen?

----------


## user010

Ca është ai programi që po punon, mos është ndonjë CMS për të krijuar faqe interneti

Sa për ngjyra për chart-s thjesht shkruaj 'chart' në google images dhe ke plot ide.

Per ngjyrat e tjera ka disa faqe online për color blending, p.sh http://www.colorblender.com/ aty lëviz barat dhe dalin ngjyra që shkojnë me njëra tjetra.

----------


## hot_prinz

User flm. Per color blender, por me duhet disi nje kombinim ngjyrash se di as vete, do i provoj ca variante ne ditet e ardhme.

Ky program nuk eshte cms per faqe interneti, por panele informacionesh qe perpilohen nga nje sistem back end dhe pregaditen dhe llogariten per nje front end e kjo info eshte pjese e front end qe sherben per treguar gjendjen dhe vlerat apo statistikat e nje sistemi prodhues, per punetoret por edhe per udheheqesit ne nje projeksion 16:9.
 I gjithe sistemi funksionon plotesisht autonom.

----------

